# اختيارك للفاكهة يفضح شخصيتك أمام الآخرين .. للتسلية والمعرفة ...



## fouad78 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

للتسلية والمعرفة
اختيارك للفاكهة يفضح شخصيتك أمام الآخرين

طبيعي أن يكون لكل واحد منا فاكهة يفضلها ويقبل على تناولها ،ولكن الطريف فى أن ثمرتك المفضلة قد تكون أحد مفاتيح شخصيتك و مرآة يراك من خلالها الآخرين، هكذا يري بعض علماء علم النفس خلال أحد الاختبارات الطريقة التى ربطت بين طبيعة الشخصية والفاكهة المفضلة.

تخيل الآن أن أمامك طبق فاكهة مغري وشهي يحتوي على (عنب – برتقال – تفاح – كمثري – فراولة – تمر – بطيخ بكل أنواعه – موز ) لكن قبل أن تبدأ فى إجراء الاختبار ، اختار فاكهتك فى دقيقة واحدة ، أما في حالة إذا كنت تفضل أكثر من فاكهه عليك اتباع حدسك من اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار على أن كون فاكهة واحدة فقط ، للتعرف على فوائدها وتتعرف ما إذا كانت شخصيتك تنطبق على ما اختارته أم لا.. والآن ابدأ التسلية وتعرف على النتائج :







العنب: إذا اخترت العنب فيرجح الخبراء إلى أن الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط ،وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية,تحب العلاقات الإجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك. 

همسة : هذه الشخصية ينصحها الخبراء بضرورة اكتشاف مشاعرك بشكل أفضل حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض.

فوائده : وعن فوائد العنب يشير الأطباء إلى أن العنب يحتوي على معظم العناصر الغذائية التي يحتاجها الجسم، حيث وجد أن تناول 100جرام من العنب يعطي للجسم كمية من الطاقة تعادل حوالي 68 سعرة حرارية، وتعزى هذه الطاقة أساساً إلى احتراق وتمثيل المواد السكرية الموجودة بالعنب داخل الجسم.

ويحتوي العنب على بروتين بحوالي 8% وعلى دهون بحوالي 5% بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من أملاح العناصر هي أملاح البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفوسفور والحديد وبعض الفيتامينات وأهمها فيتامين (ب) وكذلك (أ) و(ج)، بالإضافة إلى غني العنب بالألياف ، كما أنه يقي الإصابة بمرض سرطان الأمعاء.






الفراولة : إذا كانت الفراولة فاكهتك المفضلة، يتخيل الخبراء هذه الشخصية في حياة محاطة بالترف بيت رحب, سيارة من أحدث طراز,حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك. 

همسة :  إذا اتهمك البعض بالسطحية دافع عن نفسك وأبرز خصالك الحسنة. 
فوائدها : تتميز الفراولة بوجود نسبة عالية من الفيتامين سي C وهذا الفيتامين يعد من مضادات الأكسدة التي تحافظ على صحة الخلايا والأنسجة وسلامة القلب، ويساعد على التئام الجروح، يحتوي كل 100 جرام من الفراولة على 91.5% ماء، وحوالي 0.61 جرام من البروتين و0.37 جرام من الدهون، هذا بالإضافة إلى 30 وحدة حرارية فقط لذا فهي غذاء جيد للريجيم ، كما يفيد عصير الفراولة بعض السيدات لتخفيف آلام الحيض.






التفاح : إذا اخترت التفاح فشخصيتك تميل إلى القيام بالأعمال الشاقة التى تحتاج إلى النفس الطويل ،وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة. 

همسة : حاول الحصول على فترة راحة أو أجازة، لأن طبيعة شخصيتك ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك على المدى البعيد. 

فوائده : أثناء تناوله يعمل على غسل تنظيف الأسنان وتقوية اللثة ، يقلل من معدلات الكوليسترول فى جسم الإنسان ، وله فاعلية كبيرة فى تخليص الجسم من السموم ، وثمرة التفاح لها خاصية فى مهاجمة الفيروسات 
،والوقاية من الإصابة بالإمساك لأنه يساعد على الهضم.
ويؤكد الخبراء أن ثمرة التفاح الكبيرة تحتوي على 30% من إجمالى الألياف، وهوالحد الأدنى من النسبة اليومية التى يحتاجها جسم الإنسان.






البطيخ : إذا اخترت البطيخ أو الشمام على حد الخصوص ، فأنت لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع إضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ، انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون أداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، أما إذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن أكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

همسة : قليل من الراحة ضروري حتى لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة.

فوائده : يطفي العطش ، يفيد في علاج للأورام الجلدية ، ينفع مرضي حصى الكلية والمثانة لأنه مدر للبول ، ويفيد ذره إذا دق ومرس بالماء وشرب نفع للسعال الحاد وأوجاع الصدر .







التمر: إذا اخترت التمر فإن الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، وإذا كنت سيدة فأنت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك 
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك 

همسة : أنت تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا سيأتى الوقت وستشعر بالظلم ،إذا فلا تتردد وأطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين لك.

فوائده : عن التمر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا عائشة بيت لا تمر فيه جياع أهله, بيت لا تمر فيه جياع أهله" رواه مسلم.
كما يؤكد الأطباء أن التمر يتمتع بفوائد غذائية كبيرة لغناه بعنصر المغنيسيوم الذي يحمي من الإصابة بمرض السرطان ، وله أثراً كبيراً في تهدئة الأعصاب بالنسبة للمصابين بالأمراض العصبية ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه مزيج طبيعي من الحديد والكالسيوم يهضمه الجسم ويستقبله بسهولة. 






الكمثرى : إذا اخترت الكمثرى فالجميع يستمتع معك لخفة دمك ولطفك ،وأكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز بالنضج ، شخصيتك تتميز بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من الآخرين إلا جوانبهم الإيجابية. 

همسة : التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان قد يتحول إلى وهم.

فوائدها : الكمثري فاكهة لذيذة شافية لأمراض الكلى ،تعمل علي بناء الخلايا وتجديدها ،مزيلة للرشح الداخلي الناتج عن أمراض الكلي والكبد والقلب ،مغذية ومهدئة ومرطبة ومفيدة للمعدة. 







البرتقال : إذا كان البرتقال فاكهتك المفضلة ، فمن الجائز أنك تتعرض ممن حولك لعبارة "أنت كثير الانتقاد؟" لأن جانباً من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين.

همسة : حاول أن تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الإيجابية حتى لا تتهم بأنك صائد العيوب فقط. 

فوائده : يحتوي البرتقال على عنصر البوتاسيوم‏، مما يساعد في خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع‏ ،ويساعد في ترسيب الكالسيوم في العظام والأسنان ويعالج ويقاوم مرض الإسقربوط لأنه يقوي جدار الأوعية الدموية ويقاوم النزيف وبالذات نزيف اللثة وينشط الدورة الدموية‏.‏‏

كما يحتوي البرتقال على العديد من الأحماض النباتية‏، والعناصر المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والحديد والفسفور‏، كما يحتوي على الكاريتين وسكر الفواكه وفيتامين ج‏,‏ ب‏1,‏ ب‏2.






الموز : إذا اخترت الموز ، فالصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

همسة : إذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء،لأن الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة كما توقعت بل بسبب عشقك للاسترخاء وتراكم الشحوم دون ان تشعر بذلك.

فوائده : يساعد الموز فى علاج الإمساك والإسهال ،التهاب المفاصل ، الأنيميا ، وتتميز ثمرة الموز بأنها لاتحتوي على دهون أو صوديوم أو كوليسترول ،وتناول ثمرة الموز يساعد على احتجاز الكالسيوم والنيتروجين والفوسفور، وكل هذه المواد النافعة تعمل على بناء الأنسجة.




منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الله موضوع رائع يا فؤاد
شكراااااااا لك
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اخترت الكومترا​


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بحب العنب جدا جدا 
شكرا جزيلا.........................


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الله موضوع رائع يا فؤاد
> شكراااااااا لك
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



أنت الرائع يا كليمو الرب يبارك فيك
وبشكرك على تشجيعك 
الرب يبارك فيك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> انا اخترت الكومترا​





> الكمثرى : إذا اخترت الكمثرى فالجميع يستمتع معك لخفة دمك ولطفك ،وأكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز بالنضج ، شخصيتك تتميز بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من الآخرين إلا جوانبهم الإيجابية.
> 
> همسة : التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان قد يتحول إلى وهم​



صفات رائعة انت انسان مهضوم وناضج
شكرا لمرورك الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا بحب العنب جدا جدا
> شكرا جزيلا.........................





> العنب: إذا اخترت العنب فيرجح الخبراء إلى أن الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط ،وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية,تحب العلاقات الإجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك.
> 
> همسة : هذه الشخصية ينصحها الخبراء بضرورة اكتشاف مشاعرك بشكل أفضل حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض.​



انسان نشيط واجتماعي ولك شعبية صفات رائعة
شكرا لمرورك الرب يباركك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا اخى فؤاد موضوع جميل وانا بحب العنب جدا وخصوصا (البناتى الاحمر) وشويه البرتقال  بس مش اكتر من العنب


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2008)

طب انا بحبهم كلهم يبقى فيا كل الصفات ديه؟​


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى يا اخى فؤاد موضوع جميل وانا بحب العنب جدا وخصوصا (البناتى الاحمر) وشويه البرتقال  بس مش اكتر من العنب





> العنب: إذا اخترت العنب فيرجح الخبراء إلى أن الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط ،وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية,تحب العلاقات الإجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك.
> 
> همسة : هذه الشخصية ينصحها الخبراء بضرورة اكتشاف مشاعرك بشكل أفضل حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض.​



اختيار رائع نشيطة وإجتماعية ولكي شعبية​



> البرتقال : إذا كان البرتقال فاكهتك المفضلة ، فمن الجائز أنك تتعرض ممن حولك لعبارة "أنت كثير الانتقاد؟" لأن جانباً من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين.
> 
> همسة : حاول أن تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الإيجابية حتى لا تتهم بأنك صائد العيوب فقط​



بتحبي شوي البرتقال يعني عندك شوي فضول ومراقبة لأخطاء الآخرين بس مش كتير
أنا بشكرك اختي المباركة على مشاركتك الجميلة الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> طب انا بحبهم كلهم يبقى فيا كل الصفات ديه؟​



ههههههههههههه حلوة دي
بس أنا مشكلتي أكبر
لأني صراحة ما بحب كتير الفواكه صدق أو لا تصدق :hlp:
يبقى وضعي ووضعك فوق دراسات العلماء
وأنا متأكد إن كل صفة إيجابية فيك طبعا ولو.
شكرا لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ليش مافي شومر ولا كيوي ههههههههه بحب الفراااولة والبطيخ اكيد هختارهم  وميرسي عالموضوع اللزيز وعالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ليش مافي شومر ولا كيوي ههههههههه بحب الفراااولة والبطيخ اكيد هختارهم  وميرسي عالموضوع اللزيز وعالمعلومات المفيدة



هههههههههه أيوه مزبوط وخصوصا الكيوي
عموما هم عاملين على أكتر الفواكه الدارجة، وهلا خلينا نشوف:​


> الفراولة : إذا كانت الفراولة فاكهتك المفضلة، يتخيل الخبراء هذه الشخصية في حياة محاطة بالترف بيت رحب, سيارة من أحدث طراز,حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك.
> 
> همسة : إذا اتهمك البعض بالسطحية دافع عن نفسك وأبرز خصالك الحسنة.​



ايه الموصفات الرائعة دي، الناس شايفينك بنت الأمير وبتحبي تحيطي نفسك بالناس وبتظهري جمالك كلام رائع (بس بالزمة عندك سيارة) . نكمل:​


> البطيخ : إذا اخترت البطيخ أو الشمام على حد الخصوص ، فأنت لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع إضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ، انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون أداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، أما إذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن أكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك
> 
> همسة : قليل من الراحة ضروري حتى لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة.​



وكمان قمة في النشاط والنظام وحلالة مشاكل، برافو عليكي 
شكرا لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اوى بجد ومسلى
انا اخترت الموز بس صفاته غلط خالص
ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​


----------



## monygirl (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع كتير حلو وممتع شكر اعلى تعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى بجد ومسلى
> انا اخترت الموز بس صفاته غلط خالص
> ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​



اختيارك رائع على فكرة، ومش بالضروري تطلع الصفات صح، لأن هذه الأمور ممكن تزبط بنسب معينة، مش دائما، بس في ملاحظة هو بيقول كيف ممكن ينظر اليك الآخرين، يعني أول ما الشخص يختار فاكهة هناك نظرة في داخلك تتكون حول الشخص بدون أن تشعري، يعني إذا اختار شخص الفراولة أكيد هيكون شعورك مختلف تجاهه عن شخص آخر اختار البطيخ. شكرا لمرورك سلام المسيح


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> موضوع كتير حلو وممتع شكر اعلى تعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك



أنا الي بشكر مرورك الجميل اختي monygirl نورتي الموضوع
سلام ونعمة رب مجد تكون معك كمان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

التفاح : إذا اخترت التفاح فشخصيتك تميل إلى القيام بالأعمال الشاقة التى تحتاج إلى النفس الطويل ،وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة. 

همسة : حاول الحصول على فترة راحة أو أجازة، لأن طبيعة شخصيتك ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك على المدى البعيد. 

فوائده : أثناء تناوله يعمل على غسل تنظيف الأسنان وتقوية اللثة ، يقلل من معدلات الكوليسترول فى جسم الإنسان ، وله فاعلية كبيرة فى تخليص الجسم من السموم ، وثمرة التفاح لها خاصية فى مهاجمة الفيروسات 
،والوقاية من الإصابة بالإمساك لأنه يساعد على الهضم.
ويؤكد الخبراء أن ثمرة التفاح الكبيرة تحتوي على 30% من إجمالى الألياف، وهوالحد الأدنى من النسبة اليومية التى يحتاجها جسم الإنسان.​
*ميرسى كتير موضوع حلو ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الاكثر من رااااائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maria123 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الفراولة : إذا كانت الفراولة فاكهتك المفضلة، يتخيل الخبراء هذه الشخصية في حياة محاطة بالترف بيت رحب, سيارة من أحدث طراز,حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك.


----------



## fouad78 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> التفاح : إذا اخترت التفاح فشخصيتك تميل إلى القيام بالأعمال الشاقة التى تحتاج إلى النفس الطويل ،وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة.
> 
> همسة : حاول الحصول على فترة راحة أو أجازة، لأن طبيعة شخصيتك ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك على المدى البعيد.
> 
> ...



الموضوع نور أكتر بمرورك يا بنت العدرا وعلى فكرة اختيارك هو نفس اختياري
وفعلا أنا بقسي على نفسي في بعض الأمور
وزي ما انت شايفة بحاول أحط المواضيع بأجمل صورة زي ما هو مكتوب
وأكيد انتي نفس الشيء
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الاكثر من رااااائع
> ربنا يباركك​



مرورك وسلامك هو الأكتر من رااااااااااائع
أنا بشكرك بجد الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> الفراولة : إذا كانت الفراولة فاكهتك المفضلة، يتخيل الخبراء هذه الشخصية في حياة محاطة بالترف بيت رحب, سيارة من أحدث طراز,حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك.



مواصفات فوق الرائعة حياة محاطة بالترف
وتحيطي نفسك بالأصدقاء وتظهري جمالك
وكمان شوفي  الفوائد في تكملة الموضوع​


> فوائدها : تتميز الفراولة بوجود نسبة عالية من الفيتامين سي c وهذا الفيتامين يعد من مضادات الأكسدة التي تحافظ على صحة الخلايا والأنسجة وسلامة القلب، ويساعد على التئام الجروح، يحتوي كل 100 جرام من الفراولة على 91.5% ماء، وحوالي 0.61 جرام من البروتين و0.37 جرام من الدهون، هذا بالإضافة إلى 30 وحدة حرارية فقط لذا فهي غذاء جيد للريجيم ، كما يفيد عصير الفراولة بعض السيدات لتخفيف آلام الحيض.​




 كتير جدا أكتر مما كنت أتوقع
شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختي المباركة سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2009)

> البطيخ : إذا اخترت البطيخ أو الشمام على حد الخصوص ، فأنت لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع إضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ، انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون أداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، أما إذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن أكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك
> 
> همسة : قليل من الراحة ضروري حتى لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة.



*لسة الهمسة دى اخويا قايلهالى امبارح هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا فؤاد موضوع مسلى بجد رائع*


----------



## rana1981 (17 يونيو 2009)

انا بحب الفراولة
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لسة الهمسة دى اخويا قايلهالى امبارح هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا فؤاد موضوع مسلى بجد رائع*






شكرا يا فؤاد

الرب يباركك


----------



## sara A (17 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*الحقيقة أنا بحب كل أنواع الفاكهة*
*بس لو حختار حاجة واحدة  000 هتبقى التفاح*
*شكرا كتير فؤاد*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا +++ شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع 


شكرااااااااااا لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------

